# Have these African T's ever been available in the hobby?



## Henry Kane (Nov 5, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has ever been fortunate enough to have any of these sp.?

Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus murinus (Kalahari form) 
Or any other uncommon Pterinochilus

Eucratoscelus constrictus

Stromatopelma griseipes
Stromatopelma batesi
Stromatopelma satanas

Atrax


----------



## Deliverme314 (Nov 5, 2003)

I have them all


----------



## LaRiz (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deliverme314 _
> *I have them all *


You wish :}


----------



## LaRiz (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *Just wondering if anyone has ever been fortunate enough to have any of these sp.?
> 
> Pterinochilus chordatus
> ...


Gary,
I recall seeing _Stromatopelma calceatum griseipes_ on several pricelists, in the early 90s.  Fyi, this species was given sub-species status in 1990.  Is this the one they called the Red Featherleg?  I'm sure I have something on them in my stack, I just don't remember.  
As far as the others go, it's unlikely that they've ever been in the US.  Though, I'm not familiar with a Kalahari form of _Pterinochilus murinus_...?
A couple of months back there was a juicy rumor that someone was importing a black Stromatopelmid.
This never did materialize, so I can only suspect that it was just hopeful thinking.
john


----------



## rknralf (Nov 5, 2003)

Atrax,
I have what I believe to be Pterinochilus chordatus.  It was received as an odd shipment by a local wholesaler and I bought it through a contact at the local pet shop.
Attached in the following messages are pics.  Please let me know what you think.
Ralph


----------



## rknralf (Nov 5, 2003)

Another...


----------



## rknralf (Nov 5, 2003)

Just a couple more...


----------



## rknralf (Nov 5, 2003)

Another top view


----------



## rknralf (Nov 5, 2003)

Last one.
Notice the bowl shaped webbing, unlike my other Pterinochilus which web the entire tank.  This one creates a web bowl similar to the Ceratogyrus' I keep.

I'd definately love some expert opinions on this one.
Ralph


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 5, 2003)

rknralf, your t looks like Ceratogyrus meriodionalis (former Pterinochilus)

/Lelle


----------



## rknralf (Nov 5, 2003)

Thats interesting you should mention that.  It doesn't share any of the habits with my other Pterinochilus, stays on the ground, and stridulates.  The first time it did, I was reaching near it and it scared the crap out of me.  Pretty fiesty I will say.
I'd be happy if it turned out to be Ceratogyrus meriodionalis, because I would love to breed this one.  
Ralph


----------



## Lopez (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deliverme314 _
> *I have them all *


Oh no you don't.

This was briefly mentioned by Luc Ross on the arachnid_world list - I've certainly never seen the P murinus Kalahari form anywhere, and if anyone does have it they're keeping quiet about it!

LaRiz is right about the Stromatopelma, I think it was eventually decided to be a "subspecies" or variant of calceata.


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 5, 2003)

rknralf, make sure you get a proper ID before bredding it. Ask Rick West or Richard Gallon if you can send them a exuvia for ID.

As for griseipes, they are in the hobby in Europe but not the other Stromatopelma species to my knowledge (atleast not satanas which no one has seen since it was described in 1917).

/Lelle


----------



## MrDeranged (Nov 5, 2003)

Ralph,

If it has a belly band on the underside of the abdomen, chances are it's C. meridionalis.  If not, I believe it's P. sjostedi which I believe is now P. chordatus.  

Sjef, where are you????  

Scott


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Nov 5, 2003)

Holy Cow!  I was just kidding around the other day when I made a comment about a black form of P. murinus.  P. chordatus is close enough.  That is beautiful!!!  Rick West has a pic:

http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=15B02AD3KD0B7KAEC2K14F89D8454E4FA96

And could a Pterincochilus look any better?

YES:  Pterinochilus murinus (dark form):

http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=15B020F4KD0B7KAEC2K1404B32BB7328807

I know these aren't available.  But I'm putting them on my to get list anyways.

Jon


----------



## belewfripp (Nov 5, 2003)

I have the same type spider Ralph has in his photos above.  Mine also makes a web bowl, but my Cerats (marshalli and brachycephalus) don't so I don't know that that is indicative of anything in particular.  The 'eye mask' looks very Ceratogyrus-y though.  Personally I think it is tough to tell - it looks as much like Rick's picture of P. chordatus as it does C. meridionalis.  I used to have two, and one was a female that was unbelievably docile.  She handled like a rosehair, maybe even better since rosies can be prone to mood switches.  Never tried to bite or act defensively.  Unfortunately she died about a year ago, and now that I think about it, it was another case of the 'convulsive fits' death that has received some attention lately.  Not that I don't like the one I have left, but she's a typical Old World grump, and if I'd had a choice, I'd have wanted the gentle one to make it and the other to go.  Ah well.

I also have Pterinochilus lugardi, purchased as CB.  I believe the dealer who sold them to my local pet shop obtained them from Europe.  I don't think this species is being bred stateside.  

I also have two of what seem to be E. constrictus.  I am not 100% certain, they could be pachypus, but they had been ID'd as E. longiceps when I got them, which would make them constrictus with the name change.

Adrian


----------



## belewfripp (Nov 6, 2003)

I just checked my "P. chordatus" and there is no belly band so I think meridionalis is out.

Adrian


----------



## Aviculariinae (Nov 6, 2003)

> Holy Cow! I was just kidding around the other day when I made a comment about a black form of P. murinus. P. chordatus is close enough. That is beautiful!!! Rick West has a pic:


also i think ray gabriel has a black form murinus and may be attempting to breed it in the near future!


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Have these African T's ever been available in the hobby?*



> _Originally posted by LaRiz _
> *Gary,
> I recall seeing Stromatopelma calceatum griseipes on several pricelists, in the early 90s.  Fyi, this species was given sub-species status in 1990.  Is this the one they called the Red Featherleg?  I'm sure I have something on them in my stack, I just don't remember.
> As far as the others go, it's unlikely that they've ever been in the US.  Though, I'm not familiar with a Kalahari form of Pterinochilus murinus...?
> ...


I'm guessing the S. griseipes wasn't ever successfully bred. Bummer.
I remember hearing something about the black Stromatopelmid too, bummer again. lol

Thanks for the info John. 

Atrax


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rknralf _
> *Atrax,
> I have what I believe to be Pterinochilus chordatus.  It was received as an odd shipment by a local wholesaler and I bought it through a contact at the local pet shop.
> Attached in the following messages are pics.  Please let me know what you think.
> Ralph *


Thanks for the pics Ralph. Since there doesn't seem to be much chance of acquiring Pterinochilus chordatus any time soon, you have opened my eyes to an excellent alternative. I'd be just as happy to get my hands on a few of those too. Plus, there may be a slightly greater possibility of finding a breeding pair...hopefully.

Thanks again.

Atrax


----------



## rknralf (Nov 6, 2003)

I recently found a similar tarantula at another PetShop, but after closer inspection, it may be a Pterinochilus lugardi or even possibly a tan phase Pterinochilus murinus.  It's dug in pretty well, so it may be a while before I can give it a thorough examination to determine what it is.
If you are able to locate any males of this species, please let me know.  I've been looking for about a year without success.
By the way, I'm going to a wholesaler on Monday and hopefully there will be something worthwhile. If I get lucky and find any of these I'll be happy to purchase some for you.
Ralph


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Ralph,
 That would be MEGA-appreciated. If you find any, definitely just let me know.
I most certainly will inform you.

Thanks a ton! 

Atrax


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sham,Tarantulas _
> *also i think ray gabriel has a black form murinus and may be attempting to breed it in the near future! *


So is this black form murinus different than the dark form murinus or the chordata -- which actually looks like a black murinus?

Jon


----------



## dactylus (Nov 6, 2003)

Ralph,

     I'd send Luc Ross an e-mail:

Baboonspiders@mail2beast.com 

David


----------



## rknralf (Nov 6, 2003)

David,
You're absolutely right.  Luc is the right person and I will try and email him this weekend with some updated pics.  I'm going to try and get an underside shot if possible.  If anyone would know African tarantulas, its definately him.
Does anyone know if Luc is on Arachnopets? It would be great to have him chime in on this post if so.
Ralph


----------



## Darth_Mueller (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> 
> Or any other uncommon Pterinochilus


what are uncommon Pterinochilus?
vorax?
meridionalis?


----------



## Angelo (Nov 23, 2003)

i used to have what i think was a p. lugardi:


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Have these African T's ever been available in the hobby?*



> _Originally posted by Darth_Mueller _
> *what are uncommon Pterinochilus?
> vorax?
> meridionalis? *


Exactly. Or even perhaps P. sjostedti and affinis (if these are still legit species names).

atrax


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crotalus _
> * but not the other Stromatopelma species to my knowledge (atleast not satanas which no one has seen since it was described in 1917). *


Hi Lelle,
           I talked to Rick about this species and he's interested in finding them, but at the moment the area they are located in is highly volitile.

Cheers,
Steve


----------

